# Where are all the Planted Forums?



## Sully (Nov 11, 2005)

Just curious, and trying to find good sites. What other plant forums are out there? 

Sully


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

plantedtank.net
aquabotanic.com


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Sully,

Look in Aquapalooza for more planted aquarium related sites.


----------



## Sully (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks John P. and Art for the links. Now, that's what that red thing was about. Interesting assortment of aquarium stuff Art. Lots of stuff to sift through. But I'm specifically looking for forums. Hopefully I can just generate a list within this thread, so I won't have to go clicking and reading through all the aquacollection. What else is out there?

Thanks again!
Sully


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

*AGA forum -- new*

http://forum.aquatic-gardeners.org/


----------

